# Multi-Sports Package question



## GoBuffs (May 26, 2006)

I have heard two different stories from two different CSR's at Dish. One said the package is great and well worth the price, the second said it wouldn't really provide me with much in the way of extra live sports programming. I am considering it for COLLEGE FOOTBALL only and it seems like many of the Fox Sports regionals would be perfect for this. Can anyone provide any insight into the value of this package with regards to college football?

Thanks!


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

In a lot of instances you will have the same game on almost all channels, but occaisionally it can really save you. If your local RSN is covering some pro team and tape delaying the game you want to watch you have a bunch of other options with the multisport package. In one case Oklahoma was playing Cal and it was only on Fox Sports Bay Area. So for the 5 or 6 bucks a month it's been worth it. Sometimes when I miss Big 12 showcase on Fox Southwest, it's showing Fox Rocky Mountain. And since I live in LA I can watch the Bob Stoops show every week too. Obviously it comes down to what you want to deal with financially, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it's pretty much worth it for college football. They usually only black out the games being shown on Game Plan and the SEC. I know there are usually a Big 12 game or two and a Pac 10 games every week. Plus a ton of smaller college games. I get it for the college sports in paticular basketball.
All pro games of MLB,NBA and NHL are blacked out except for your local RSN of course.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

My long-as-your-arm list of what you get with the Dish Multi Sports Package: http://www.carload.com/dishsports.htm

I can't speak for what'll happen in the future, but last year Multi Sports added about four extra college football games a week. Is that worth $6/month to you? Only you can determine that.

Also, as you get close to football season, check the Superstation listings. Some of them have been known to show some college football. If you like the games a station's got, adding a Super is just $1.50/month.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

That's an accurate list! I like the multi sports for MLB. It is the dime store alternative to MLB EI and almost every night you can watch at least an inning or two of some games. Now and then, I'll stumble across a gem and see more than thought possible. Rain delays are great.


----------



## GoBuffs (May 26, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> My long-as-your-arm list of what you get with the Dish Multi Sports Package]
> 
> Also, as you get close to football season, check the Superstation listings. Some of them have been known to show some college football. If you like the games a station's got, adding a Super is just $1.50/month.


OK, dumb question: what's a "Super?" Is this a TBS station? Also, sounds like there are several you can add at $1.50/month...you're not talking about the regional Fox Sports stations are you?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Supers do not include TBS or WGN. They are: WPIX (NY), WWOR (NY), KWGN (Denver),
KTLA (Los Angeles) and WSBK (Boston).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yankees on WWOR Friday and Mets on WPIX Saturday.

WSBK had ACC basketball games last year.

Arizona Heat at Chicago Bandits Softball tonight on CSN Chicago.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> My long-as-your-arm list of what you get with the Dish Multi Sports Package: http://www.carload.com/dishsports.htm
> 
> I can't speak for what'll happen in the future, but last year Multi Sports added about four extra college football games a week. Is that worth $6/month to you? Only you can determine that.
> 
> Also, as you get close to football season, check the Superstation listings. Some of them have been known to show some college football. If you like the games a station's got, adding a Super is just $1.50/month.


The football practice season is about 5 weeks away.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Not that I'm counting but 51 Days, 03 Hours, 23 Minutes, 04 Seconds until kickoff...

:grin:


----------



## GoBuffs (May 26, 2006)

Are you saying I can add any of the channels you listed (WPIX (NY), WWOR (NY), KWGN (Denver), KTLA (Los Angeles) and WSBK (Boston) through Dish Network at $1.50/month each? If so, is there a local "Super" in Philly to be added?

One more, I live in CO and my wife is a goat (CSU alum), is Dish adding the new Mountain network so we can see Mt. West football? -OR- Are all those games on CSTV?


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

You can add all 5 stations for 5.99 per month or 1.50 each per month, whichever your preference.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Being in CO you have the benefit of getting both Altitude (which shows alot of Big Ten and Rocky Mountain Conference football games) as well as FSN Rocky Mountain (Which shows alot of Big-12 games). I usually end up watching Altitude for College Football alot because of the teams on there are the ones I want to watch. But there are other stations that carry different Conferences/games some which may or may not be blacked out for you. So for me, the extra money is well worth it. Plus, as a bonus for me, I can watch Cardinal baseball as well as Blues hockey games with the Multi-Sport. My suggestion for you is right before football season starts, purchase the package, and watch it for a month. If you dont like it, it is $5 charge to downgrade out of the package. So you would ony be out $11. But, its not my money  ~ColAvsFan


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GoBuffs said:


> Are you saying I can add any of the channels you listed (WPIX (NY), WWOR (NY), KWGN (Denver), KTLA (Los Angeles) and WSBK (Boston) through Dish Network at $1.50/month each? If so, is there a local "Super" in Philly to be added?
> 
> One more, I live in CO and my wife is a goat (CSU alum), is Dish adding the new Mountain network so we can see Mt. West football? -OR- Are all those games on CSTV?


There isn't a Superstation in Phily. KWGN doesn't carry any sports now. A few seasons ago, they had Colorado Rockies basebll but another station bought the rights.


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

GoBuffs said:


> Are you saying I can add any of the channels you listed (WPIX (NY), WWOR (NY), KWGN (Denver), KTLA (Los Angeles) and WSBK (Boston) through Dish Network at $1.50/month each? If so, is there a local "Super" in Philly to be added?
> 
> One more, I live in CO and my wife is a goat (CSU alum), is Dish adding the new Mountain network so we can see Mt. West football? -OR- Are all those games on CSTV?


Right now, I am aware that Comcast has the mtn announced and will have it in CO. Articles have stated that Comcast/mtn network are in talks with Dish and DirecTV and that announcements should be forthcoming soon. I'm hoping one of them will pick it up, as I'm in WA, but a BYU fan. A LOT of their games are on the mtn this season.

Currently I have Comcast, but used to have Dish. I'm just waiting to see who the first is to make it available up in the NW, and I'll be switching (likely back to Dish).

Here's an article you might like:

http://www.cstv.com/genrel/071906aaa.html


----------

